# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  cant answer incoming calls but can make calls?

## wozzzzza

i have a problem with my phone line, when someone calls the phone rings but when i pick the phone up it doesnt answer, i can hear the ringing tone in the hand set and the second phone keeps ringing. over last few days i have heard some clicking noises on the line when people have called me like someone is physically disconnecting the line and reconnecting it.
I have 2 phones, it happens on both, ive disconnected each one in turn and exactly the same thing happens, i can still hear it ringing in the hand set, hang up the phone and it keeps ringing as normal.
I can make phone calls no problems via land line, i have ADSL and VOIP and internet still works fine so does VOIP.
This first came to my attention yesterday when my alarm logged a line fault and started beeping. i thought nothing of it at the time as phone still seemed to be working when i tested it. but late last night when someone called is when i first noticed this problem and been fault finding this morning to no avail.
I have noticed though when my internet is disconnected, phone line not in the modem, i have no dial tone in either phone and cant call out but it still rings when called but cant answer it. seems when internet is connected i can call out via land line but not when internet is not connected.
all weird to me. could it be a exchange problem or my end??

----------


## Armers

Sounds more like an exchange problem to me. Have you tried a different phone, as in one that isn't yours. The last thing to try would be to unplug everything from the lines and go around with a corded phone (not cordless) and try your points.  
One thing that has come to mind, (with the when remove modem from point), when you say disconnected is it removed from the wall disconnected? If was this the case before you had these issues?  
But yeah try the remove eveything issue and then start putting things back one by one till the issue arises.  
Good luck!

----------


## Tools

I would ring telstra first. They will test the line remotely and let

----------


## Master Splinter

Tools - you're doing it wrong...the meme is: 
"...They will test the line remotely and let...<NO-CARRIER>" 
Or in my experience, they will test the line with the autotest software, which will return a 100% perfect,  :2thumbsup:  for all conditions except a physically cut cable, and you'll then spend the next week logging the fault again and again until someone twigs that 'gee, there's a dozen identical faults in a stack of houses all connected to the one RIM...maybe we should inspect it...'

----------


## wozzzzza

i dont think im on a rim, i wouldnt be getting adsl2+ if i was on a rim would i?
my mother is on a rim  telstra say and cant get adsl at all there because of that.

----------


## Vernonv

I reckon whoever put the phone tap on your phone stuffed up. Don't bother calling Telstra, call ASIO instead and get them to sort it out.  :Biggrin:    
... sorry couldn't help myself.

----------


## NigeC

exchange fault if everything was working fine AND you didn't adjust anything before the fault.
All these new ADSL companies are installing their gear into exchanges, who really knows what they are doing!!
Is there a white van with antennas parked out the front of your house??
AND what have you been surfing on the net!!

----------


## wozzzzza

line fixed 11.14 am this morning, my alarm is happy again, doesnt beep at me any more.
exchange fault obviously, they never came to house.

----------


## Armers

Good work! Least you wont be charged for that call out!

----------

